# First Aid Kits



## Jill Lyden (May 25, 2011)

I want to get a first aid kit for my dogs but they are all over the map in terms of what's included and the cost. I'm wondering if it would be better to just build my own but that leads to my question. What would you put in a K-9 First Aid Kit? I have three dogs, I do Schutzhund and I'm frequently on dog training and trialing road trips so am often away from my vet. Thanks for your responses.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

I carry this http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...&subdeptNum=50505&classNum=50506#.Uqkva2RDuyM

plus iodine wipes, suture kits, a skin stapler, and several packets of Celox... it goes to dog training, and when I go in my boat it goes in the boat. Used it last weekend actually when a helper got a ruptured achilles tendon... while working my dog :-/


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

apparently celox now has a veterinary variety

http://www.celoxvet.com/


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

The best first aid kit is prevention. Second best is the Walmart $20 kit.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Faisal Khan said:


> The best first aid kit is prevention. Second best is the Walmart $20 kit.


The walmart $20 kit isn't good for much more than scrapes or splinters... not worth the money. I view a first aid kit as more of a stop gap measure to buy time to get to a medical facility


----------



## Barry Connell (Jul 25, 2010)

This is the list for the kits our K-9 Handlers carry......


Police K-9 Overdose and Trauma Kit

The following items should be secured and maintained in the handler’s vehicle and be available wherever the K-9 travels. Your Veterinarian will be able to train you in the first aid use of these items. This kit was designed for Dual-purpose dogs (Patrol, Narcotics or Explosives). Some items may not be available due to state law.

1 - Tackle or medical box that is as air and watertight as possible.
1 - First Aide Handbook
1 - Large Blanket, supplied by handler

Medications
1 - Activated Charcoal - UAA, Liqua-Char-Vet 
2 - Chlorpromazine Dosette Ampule 2ml.
2 - Phenobarbital Injection 65mg/ml., 1ml dosette
1 - Reglan 5mg/ ml. (Metoclopromide) Injection 10ml. 
1 - Naloxone HCL 0.4mg/ ml. Inj. 10 ml
1 - Epinephrine 1:1,000 30 ml.
25- Benadryl (Diphenhydramine) 25mg Capsules
100- Buffered Aspirin, generic
20- Loperamide / Immodium AD 2mg. Capsules/ Tablets
1 - BNP with Hydrocortisone Ophthalmic Ointment
1 - Triple Antibiotic Ointment
1 - Rubbing Alcohol 16oz
1 - Sodium Chloride Irrigation 500ml.
1 - Peroxide 8oz
1 - Wound Wash Saline Spray

Hospital Supplies
1 - Ace Bandage
1 - 2" Vet Rap
1 - 4" Vet Rap
2 - 2" Gauze wrap
50- 3"x3" Gauze Sponges
30- Band-aids
5- Sterile Non-Adherent Pads
1 - 1" Elastic or Cloth Tape
1 - Ear Syringe
1 - Rectal Thermometer, Digital
2 - Instant Ice Packs
6 - 3cc Syringes, 25ga 5/8” Needle
1 - 60cc Syringes
3 - 25ga 5/8" Needles
6 - 22ga 1" Needles
1 - Hemostat, 5" Mosquito
1 - Thumb Forceps
1 - Bandage Scissors, 5 1/2"
1 - Scissors, S/B 4 1/2"
1 - Sam Splint Roll
1 - Pair of Panty Hose (muzzle, tourniquet)
1 - Roll of Cling Wrap
1 - Heavy Duty Nail Trimmers
1 - Kwik Stop Powder
1 – Nylon Muzzle, Large or XL


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Hunter Allred said:


> The walmart $20 kit isn't good for much more than scrapes or splinters... not worth the money. I view a first aid kit as more of a stop gap measure to buy time to get to a medical facility


Agree to disagree. Prevention and proper training is the "stop gap".


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Faisal Khan said:


> Agree to disagree. Prevention and proper training is the "stop gap".


Well when you're bleeding out because your zipper blew off your scratch pants and nicked your femoral artery you let me know how well your preventative measures and proper training helped that. Fight murphy's laws at your own peril. I live in the real world lol. You can't prevent everything, and most (all) injuries I've seen had nothing to do with training prowess.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Lol, whatever you say.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Barry Connell said:


> This is the list for the kits our K-9 Handlers carry......
> 
> 
> Police K-9 Overdose and Trauma Kit
> ...


Would you give the name/publisher of the First Aid Handbook (assume it is for K9 also?), or of any others that you think worth carrying?

If anyone wants to modify the list for Wilderness SAR, I'd like to see that list also. I've only put together the basics, and would like to do it better (and as light as possible).

Are there any negative side effects or cautions for use of Celex?


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Meg O'Donovan said:


> Would you give the name/publisher of the First Aid Handbook (assume it is for K9 also?), or of any others that you think worth carrying?
> 
> If anyone wants to modify the list for Wilderness SAR, I'd like to see that list also. I've only put together the basics, and would like to do it better (and as light as possible).
> 
> Are there any negative side effects or cautions for use of Celex?


Nope. Its not a chemical clotting agent. It does not rise in temperature, and can fully stop severe arterial bleeding. It was derived, so I read, from crustaceans when a Dr investigated why a crab does not bleed much when a claw is broken off. Its rapidly replacing all the old school clotting agents that gave severe burns when used (chemical clotting) and couldn't 100% stop bleeding anyway (at best, 30-50% stopped). If I had to use it I would make sure I attached the packet to the victim (unless I was accompanying them to the ER) to ensure the responding medical personnel were aware what was used.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

When I did earth work with my terriers my hunting partners were a veterinarian and a pathologist. Our first aid "stuff" looked like a vets laboratory in the back of a covered truck. Between the two partners we had everything covered. :-o8-[


----------



## David Winners (Apr 4, 2012)

One thing about Celox. The protein used is chitosan, which is harvested from shrimp shells. If it's used on a casualty with shellfish allergies it can kill them. Along with Celox, we always carry an epi-pen and the standard PITA quick clot.

It works really well and doesn't cause burns to the casualty or the person applying it.

My first aid kit in the field is the Elite K9 tactical kit with meds added. I also cut a piece of tubing for bloat for the individual dog.

If you want to roll really light, like for SAR, I would get an IFAK, and add benadryl, an epi-pen, a trochar or long needle for chest decompression, a nylon muzzle and a card listing common meds dosages for your specific dog. 

David Winners


----------



## Jill Lyden (May 25, 2011)

Awesome everyone! Thanks so much!


----------



## Noel Long (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm a little late but thought I would add this list: http://agilitynut.wordpress.com/2007/02/04/first-aid-kit-for-dogs/

It is from an agility site. To me, it seems like a nice balance between the whole kitchen sink and nothing. I built my own kit instead of purchasing an assembled one. I wanted exactly what I wanted.


----------

